# Should I buy a theremin?



## Music Dragon (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been trying to make up my mind for ages, and I really could use some advice. Should I buy a theremin? On the one hand, it's an insanely difficult instrument to play (I know, I just tried), quite expensive, and I have the attention span of a toddler on acid, so I'm not sure I'd be happy with the investment. On the other hand, I do have money to spend, and it's _fucking awesome_.

So, what do I do?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2012)

Who much does it cost? It just looks like a modem I could buy at Radio Shack.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 27, 2012)

yes do it
get an amp and a power source and you will be the most popular busker _ever
_or if you don't feel like you can justify the cost, get an otamatone because they are adorable :D


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 27, 2012)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Who much does it cost? It just looks like a modem I could buy at Radio Shack.


Except it's not a modem, it's a theremin. The two are completely unrelated.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2012)

I said it looks like. But I wonder why it costs so much. :P


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 28, 2012)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I said it looks like. But I wonder why it costs so much. :P


Probably because it's made of different parts, does different things and is therefore unlikely to be comparable to a Radio Shack modem in cost.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 28, 2012)

You can make your own theremin, but it won't sound anything like a real one.

If you are not sure of how much time you'd invest one, consider playing the musical saw? It has a similar timbre and any 26" saw you have will do. You just need a bow, rosin, and a crazy strong left hand (f you're right handed) or right hand.

How much is the theremin you're looking at? Have you any experience playing musical instruments before? Do you have any reason for buying it besides "it's cool" and "I might want to play it one day"?

If you have cash to burn, then I'd say why the hell not. I would think it out a bit and ultimately just buy the damn thing, then feel guilty when I saw it, then start playing it again... but that's just me.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 28, 2012)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Who much does it cost? It just looks like a modem I could buy at Radio Shack.


About 4000 SEK. You'll have to convert that to whatever currency you're using.



ultraviolet said:


> yes do it
> get an amp and a power source and you will be the most popular busker _ever
> _or if you don't feel like you can justify the cost, get an otamatone because they are adorable :D


Hrrm... Sorry, they look like sperm.



... said:


> You can make your own theremin, but it won't sound anything like a real one.


I'm guessing I'd need a soldering gun for that.



... said:


> If you are not sure of how much time you'd invest one, consider playing the musical saw? It has a similar timbre and any 26" saw you have will do. You just need a bow, rosin, and a crazy strong left hand (f you're right handed) or right hand.


I want to make a joke about crazy strong left hands, but... no, probably not.

I'm not really interested in the saw; the cool thing about the theremin, as far as I'm concerned, is the way you play it, not the way it sounds.



... said:


> How much is the theremin you're looking at?


See above.



... said:


> Have you any experience playing musical instruments before?


So far: keyboard/piano, accordion, clarinet, drums, and I bought a harmonica the other day. I'm not particularly good at any of these, but yeah, I do have some experience playing music.



... said:


> Do you have any reason for buying it besides "it's cool" and "I might want to play it one day"?


Is there ever any other reason for learning an instrument?



... said:


> If you have cash to burn, then I'd say why the hell not. I would think it out a bit and ultimately just buy the damn thing, then feel guilty when I saw it, then start playing it again... but that's just me.


Yeah, I'm starting to think I should go for it, actually.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 28, 2012)

Shit man, that's a lot of money. I mean, really...isn't there like eight video games you want to buy instead? Or like forty books? Nine hundred packets of sweets? 

No? Okay.

Buy away, they're awesome.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 28, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> So far: keyboard/piano, accordion, clarinet, drums, and I bought a harmonica the other day. I'm not particularly good at any of these, but yeah, I do have some experience playing music.





> Is there ever any other reason for learning an instrument?


Perhaps there's a particular repertoire that you'd like to play or something, although I concede that could easily fall under "it's cool."



> Yeah, I'm starting to think I should go for it, actually.


It's a little expensive in US dollars, at least, but if you think that it's worth it, why not? Does the place you are buying it from have a return policy, or is it online?

Plus, if you buy it, you and I could form a theremin/musical saw combo...


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 28, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> Shit man, that's a lot of money. I mean, really...isn't there like eight video games you want to buy instead?


It's not really that bad, I'll have it back in a month. Video games, well - music just seems more rewarding, you know? 



Coroxn said:


> Or like forty books?


I'm a library assistant, I'd feel really dumb if I actually went and _bought_ books. Hurr.



Coroxn said:


> Nine hundred packets of sweets?


Tempting, but I'm trying to kick the habit.



... said:


> It's a little expensive in US dollars, at least, but if you think that it's worth it, why not? Does the place you are buying it from have a return policy, or is it online?


No return policy, though I'd probably be able to sell it if I wanted to. Still, if I do buy it, I'd probably end up keeping it as a novelty even if I find it boring.



... said:


> Plus, if you buy it, you and I could form a theremin/musical saw combo...


I have no recording equipment though! I'd get some but I never know what to buy. Although, now that I think about it, with a theremin you probably only need a cord and the right software.

... Having given it some thought, I think I'm going to buy it, actually. Spending is what money's for, isn't it?


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 29, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> Hrrm... Sorry, they look like sperm.


they're supposed to look like quavers! :C


> So far: keyboard/piano, accordion, clarinet, drums, and I bought a harmonica the other day. I'm not particularly good at any of these, but yeah, I do have some experience playing music.


you choose the strangest times to be modest it doesn't suit you



> Yeah, I'm starting to think I should go for it, actually.


I think you should! If you feel like you're going to get bored of it soon, maybe you should try and see if you can concentrate on say, the harmonica, and get really really good at that first. Really though I think 4000 SEK is enough to guilt you into using any instrument a whole lot. :/ Is there any way you can play someone else's or try one out a little before buying one? It seems like a really frustrating instrument to play and it's probably hard to find lessons for. :o


----------

